# Caron Cakes Baby Blanket Finished



## jeannietta

Used 1 and a half cakes of "Fairie Cake" color to make this baby blanket. It is 24" by 36". The pattern is here:
It is a simple pattern:
Cast on multiples of 13 sts plus 1 - total 131 stitches. 
Row 1: (RS) *K1, YO, K4, K2tog, sl 1, K1, psso, K4, YO; rep from *last st, K1
Row 2: K1, P to last st, K1.
I used a size 8 needle.
I went on Caron's website and they stated that because of the popularity of the yarn it will be available into 2017 with more stock arriving all the time. It was suposed to be a 90 day run but it's been flying off the shelves. I highly recommend this yarn for baby projects. It is soft and easy to work with. I heard from another KPer that is washes well on a delicate cycle but I haven't tried that myself. Its great for striped projects since there are no ends to sew in.


----------



## nannygoat

That is beautiful, thanks for sharing.


----------



## sam0767

Oh I love it!!!! It turned out so nice.


----------



## ulrika

Just darling. Love the colour combinations


----------



## Happycamper

Beautiful blanket! :sm24:


----------



## kathycapp

Beautiful and thanks for the pattern.


----------



## Bubba24

Beautiful blanket. Thank you for sharing. I'm hoping to eventually find some Caron cakes so I can try it.


----------



## betsy10904

Beautiful!


----------



## Katsch

Very nice


----------



## Mitch

Nice blanket.....


----------



## JoRae

Lovely job. That is a great pattern to use. I am thinking I will need to invest in some of this yarn. Thanks for the look, information and inspiration.


----------



## lori2637

Beautiful!!!


----------



## josette

beautiful!


----------



## CKnits

Well done blankie...

BTW, I pulled up Michaels' online ad this morning. The price of the c.cakes yarn has gone back to its regular price.


----------



## marilyngf

very pretty. I am doing a blanket with this color and it is lovely to work with


----------



## MzBarnz

Wow! That's beautiful!


----------



## knit4ES

that is wonderful... several people have asked about making a baby blanket and what size a cake or two will make.... it's great to have an example to reference.


----------



## Naneast

Nicely done..Beautiful.. :sm24:


----------



## Bisknit

So pretty


----------



## Lynnknits

Oh wow!!! That turned out just lovely!


----------



## kimmyz

Really turned out lovely, Jeanne.


----------



## Momvam

Awesome. nice work. I love how the colors blend. Thanks for posting pic and pattern.


----------



## moonriver

So lovely


----------



## laceluvr

Your blanket came out great! Thanks for the info on the yarn.


----------



## Gypsycream

Your blanket is gorgeous, lovely colours. I've been reading a lot about this yarn and I'm very envious of you ladies in the US. Wish it would come to the UK!! :sm01:


----------



## crafty carol

Lovely


----------



## crafty carol

What price and weight of wool please


----------



## paljoey46

Lovely


----------



## salmonmac

So beautifully done!


----------



## grandmatimestwo

So pretty!


----------



## aknitter

Beautiful!


----------



## mombr4

it is very pretty, thanks for posting.


----------



## johannecw

Very nice! It is fun seeing projects made with the Caron Cakes.


----------



## louisezervas

Beautiful blanket!


----------



## jeannietta

crafty carol said:


> What price and weight of wool please


I picked up the yarn at a sale price of $4.50 per skein. It is 80% acrylic/20% wool and very soft to work with. The skein is 383 yds and 200 gms. It is a medium weight. In the US that's a 4. Gauge: 18 stitches and 24 rows on a size 8US (5mm) needle.


----------



## MTG

Love this new Caron Cakes yarn.I bought the Boston Cream(tans,beige) and am making the shawl on the label.Also just bought the Blueberry Cheesecake.Love that it goes on sale or you can use a Michael's coupon.Can't wait to see how it works up.Love your baby blanket.Nice job!


----------



## Klipsie

jeannietta said:


> Used 1 and a half cakes of "Fairie Cake" color to make this baby blanket. It is 24" by 36". The pattern is here:
> It is a simple pattern:
> Cast on multiples of 13 sts plus 1 - total 131 stitches.
> Row 1: (RS) *K1, YO, K4, K2tog, sl 1, K1, psso, K4, YO; rep from *last st, K1
> Row 2: K1, P to last st, K1.
> I used a size 8 needle.
> I went on Caron's website and they stated that because of the popularity of the yarn it will be available into 2017 with more stock arriving all the time. It was suposed to be a 90 day run but it's been flying off the shelves. I highly recommend this yarn for baby projects. It is soft and easy to work with. I heard from another KPer that is washes well on a delicate cycle but I haven't tried that myself. Its great for striped projects since there are no ends to sew in.


Gorgeous. Is this machine washable and dryable?


----------



## jeannietta

Klipsie said:


> Gorgeous. Is this machine washable and dryable?


It says hand wash but one KPer said she washed and dried on a delicate cycle and it was fine.


----------



## Lois Lane

Love your blanket, and love Caron Cakes. So many possibilities.


----------



## roseknit

very nice, one of the best color combinatiions


----------



## junebjh

Beautiful blanket.


----------



## dachsmom

So pretty


----------



## mrleese

It's beautiful!! I will have to look for this yarn. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## sharmend

Turned out beautiful!


----------



## thomsonact

Very pretty blanket! That yarn was perfect for it! Thanks for all the info!


----------



## olithia

Very nice baby blanket !


----------



## Wroclawnice

A beautiful blanket. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## joannav

so, you didn't have to cut any ends to make it fit properly ?? wow !!
beautiful


----------



## cullenbe

Very nice!


----------



## Metrogal

Thanks for the pattern...I'm going to make that same blanket


----------



## Halfshire

Beautiful work.


----------



## Cheryl1814

Can someone explain to me what Baby Cakes are?? Why are they so popular all of a sudden? Are they bulky, Worsted or DK?? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cheryl1814

Can someone explain to me what Baby Cakes are?? Why are they so popular all of a sudden? Are they bulky, Worsted or DK?? Thanks in advance.


----------



## eppe

thanks for photo and pattern


----------



## rkr

Beautiful application of Feather & Fan.


----------



## theresagsolet

Beautiful


----------



## Swwhidbee

Love it! Great colors????????


----------



## jeannietta

Cheryl1814 said:


> Can someone explain to me what Baby Cakes are?? Why are they so popular all of a sudden? Are they bulky, Worsted or DK?? Thanks in advance.


They are a "4" weight - like a worsted. Each "cake" is almost 400 yards long and changes in hue by itself so there are no ends to cut or sew in if you are interested in a striped pattern. The changes are abrupt, but are undetectable when the piece is finished. The yarn is available at Michael's in different colorways.


----------



## Yarnnie

Did you cut the yarn at the end of the row where the color changed. I don't see any distinctive changes in color like in other caron cake projects.


----------



## Yarnnie

Did you cut the yarn at the end of the row where the color changed. I don't see any distinctive changes in color like in other caron cake projects.


----------



## Yarnnie

Did you cut the yarn at the end of the row where the color changed. I don't see any distinctive changes in color like in other caron cake projects.


----------



## judyr

Well aren't you the clever one. I love the way the stripes are in the pattern. Thanks.


----------



## tambirrer58

Beautiful knitting!  I love the colors. Perfect stripe pattern. I will definitely have to give this yarn a try. Thank you for posting your pattern as well!


----------



## Squiter60

Good job in knitting.


----------



## janielha

Very pretty blanket!


----------



## jeannietta

Yarnnie said:


> Did you cut the yarn at the end of the row where the color changed. I don't see any distinctive changes in color like in other caron cake projects.


Caron Cakes is a continuous ball of yarn that changes color from one hue to the next. The change is abrupt. You do not have to cut any of the yarn and you will not see where the change occurs - it just blends into the row.


----------



## Nana5

I have heard so much about this yarn in the last couple of weeks. I love the colors and with the qualities you stated I can see why it is flying off the shelf. I love how the different colors fade into each other.......so nice of you to share the pattern. You have made a beautiful gift!


----------



## KnittingNut

Beautiful blanket! I'm anxious to start knitting with my Cakes!


----------



## canuckle49

Lovely blanket ! Thank you for sharing the pattern ! ????????


----------



## Sarah Chana

:sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## tracey511

beautiful


----------



## firecracker4

How pretty.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee

So pretty!

Hazel


----------



## mimizz

Bubba24 said:


> Beautiful blanket. Thank you for sharing. I'm hoping to eventually find some Caron cakes so I can try it.


I too am looking for Caron Cakes. I really like the colors and there is a pattern for free (Crochet) for a shawl made with the Rainbow Sprinkles color in a granny stitch pattern I would love to make, as soon as I can find the yarn. Michaels is supposed to have it, but it says in store, and I can't get out much, so I am hoping that I can find it some place on line.


----------



## JeanneW

Lovely!


----------



## grannysk

????????


----------



## lee.cindy

It's beautiful! Thank you so much for sharing. I ran out to get some Caron Cakes for myself just for this kind of project.


----------



## candybooth

Beautiful. I printed it out this time. Wish our Michaels would get some more. Candace


----------



## Weasynana

Very pretty blanket.


----------



## edithann

Nice color combination...lovely work!
:sm24:


----------



## Nanamel14

Beautiful


----------



## Nanamel14

Beautiful


----------



## Rescue Mom

Very nice! I bought several skeins of Caron Cakes and think I'll try this pattern. Thank you!


----------



## RosD

Beautiful. ????


----------



## fisherwoman

Thinking Caron Cakes yarn will eventually Come and Go, (and be a thing of the past) I bought 8 skeins yesterday at $5.40/skein at Michaels.

(All different colors with no projects in mind). I was impressed as I don't care for Caron Simply Soft.

Fisherwoman


----------



## jeannietta

fisherwoman said:


> Thinking Caron Cakes yarn will eventually Come and Go, (and be a thing of the past) I bought 8 skeins yesterday at $5.40/skein at Michaels.
> 
> (All different colors with no projects in mind). I was impressed as I don't care for Caron Simply Soft.
> 
> Fisherwoman


Keep in mind that it took 1.5 skeins to make the baby blanket. But one skein is enough for a scarf and probably for most baby sweaters. I read on the Caron website that there is a big push by crocheters in particular to keep Caron Cakes on the shelves permanently. I imagine that if you are a crocheter and make a lot of striped blankets these cakes are a godsend since there are no ends to sew in. Maybe other manufacturers will get into the act and make this type of yarn available and affordable.


----------



## sbeth53

So pretty. The pattern lets the yarn shine :sm24:


----------



## tweeter

that is a beautiful blanket


----------



## suziehhh

Very pretty


----------



## chatkat

Oh that blanket is beautiful! Using Caron Cakes, not many tails to weave in!!


----------



## kippyfure

WOW!! Every photo I see of an item made with this yarn makes me want to try it even more.


----------



## charliesaunt

Happy to see your post. A friend stopped by and brought of this yarn to me asking for a couple of baby blankets for her daughters. I hadn't seen it or heard about it before.


----------



## ADW55

Beautiful blanket, great knitting.


----------



## MartieGirl

Very pretty. What size needles did you use and what is the size of the blanket. I would like to make a shawl in this pattern. I have 2 balls of Caron Cake. Thanks in advance,


----------



## MartieGirl

Sorry. This is why my daughter says "Reading is fundamental!" You answered all my questions in the first post.


----------



## Cheryl1814

Thanks Jeannietta for your reply!! I'll have to buy a cake or two!! ;-)


----------



## yona

Beautiful blanket.


----------



## candybooth

I bought some in Charleston and my brother bought some for me in New Orleans. Disappointed that our Michaels in Baton Rouge will not be getting anymore. Candace


----------



## i knit

Beautiful work & loving the blues!


----------



## Capva

My A.C. Moore store is now selling "Sweet Roll" Yarn, similiar to Caron Cakes with the color changes. BUT there is less in the cake and it's not quite as soft. I am making the shawl with the Caron Cake directions and using the Sweet Roll yarn, so far so good.


----------



## Nanamel14

Beautiful work


----------



## Nanamel14

Beautiful work


----------



## Jessica-Jean

jeannietta said:



> Used 1 and a half cakes of "Fairie Cake" color to make this baby blanket. It is 24" by 36". The pattern is here:
> It is a simple pattern:
> Cast on multiples of 13 sts plus 1 - total 131 stitches.
> Row 1: (RS) *K1, YO, K4, K2tog, sl 1, K1, psso, K4, YO; rep from *last st, K1
> Row 2: K1, P to last st, K1.
> I used a size 8 needle.
> I went on Caron's website and they stated that because of the popularity of the yarn it will be available into 2017 with more stock arriving all the time. It was suposed to be a 90 day run but it's been flying off the shelves. I highly recommend this yarn for baby projects. It is soft and easy to work with. I heard from another KPer that is washes well on a delicate cycle but I haven't tried that myself. Its great for striped projects since there are no ends to sew in.


Recently, I came across this post and was intrigued. I've begun it using two yarns from my stash; their amount will dictate the final size.
Until now, I've had a love-hate relationship with chevron patterns; they drove me crazy trying to keep the stitch count steady and not have wandering columns. By placing stitch markers between the two decreases, _this_ one is working up perfectly!! Thank you very much for this very easy pattern! :sm24: :sm02:

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/two-row-lacy-chevron-throw


----------



## Cherberr

If I wanted to make this wider and shorter to use as a throw on the back of my couch, how would I change the pattern?


----------



## Cherberr

If I wanted to make this wider and shorter to use as a throw on the back of my couch, how would I change the pattern?


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Cherberr said:


> If I wanted to make this wider and shorter to use as a throw on the back of my couch, how would I change the pattern?


As jeannietta wrote, the pattern is simple:

Cast on *multiples of 13* sts plus 1 - total 131 (as many as it takes) stitches.

*Row 1:* (RS) *K1, YO, K4, K2tog, sl 1, K1, psso, K4, YO; rep from *last st, K1

*Row 2:* K1, P to last st, K1.

You should make a gauge swatch, because it's a zigzag pattern. 
If you just cast on as long as you want the throw to be wide, it will be shorter than you expect, because the rows travel a crooked path, not straight across. 
The smallest gauge swatch I would trust would be 13 x 2 + 1+ 27 stitches, and I'd work it up to about a square. 
Then wash and dry it as you imagine you'll do the finished throw, and measure it. 
Next, measure the couch - to know how much of it you want the throw to cover, and do the math to know how many stitches you need to cast on to make your throw. (I'm assuming you want the cast on to be the width of the throw.) 
As for the length, just stop when it's long enough.

Hope this helps.


----------



## mombr4

very pretty, love the way the colorway worked up with the pattern you used.


----------



## Cherberr

Wow, that was exactly what I needed to know. I'm on it. Thank you for the quick reply!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Cherberr said:


> Wow, that was exactly what I needed to know. I'm on it. Thank you for the quick reply!


You're welcome!

I suggest you use stitch markers. Lots of them.


----------



## Cherberr

Will do, especially since I'm a novice.


----------



## ruthsacher

I am in the middle of making this blanket and just discovered I have one stitch more than the 131 stitches. Can you frog this pattern or should I rip it out and start over. I have never frogged yarn over stitches so I'm a bit nervous. Also, when you get to the end, should you cast off on Row 1 or Row 2?


----------



## Jessica-Jean

ruthsacher said:


> I am in the middle of making this blanket and just discovered I have one stitch more than the 131 stitches. Can you frog this pattern or should I rip it out and start over. I have never frogged yarn over stitches so I'm a bit nervous. Also, when you get to the end, should you cast off on Row 1 or Row 2?


You should bind off on a row that has no yarn overs.

It's yarn. It won't bite. First, study the work. Can you see where you added that extra stitch? If you can, work your way back to it and correct. If you can't, and everything appears to be lined up correctly - you should have a stitch marker before each yarnover to help you keep track and make sure to have the same number of stitches between them on the return rows - then just swallow it (decrease) where it will show least.

Frogging = pulling the needles out and yanking the yarn out of the fabric with abandon.
Tinking = unknitting one-stitch-at-a-time, slowly and carefully. 
One frogs if the error is many rows ago; one tinks if it's the current row or the one before it.

No one was born knowing how to do any of this yarn play, and the only way to learn is to do, or in this case undo.

BEFORE undoing anything, recount. Over a half-century of playing with yarn has not stopped me from mis-counting, ripping out work needlessly, and cussing myself royally for not having counted one more time and after a good night's sleep!!! More times than I can remember. I never seem to learn to stop, sleep, and recount.

Have fun!


----------



## ruthsacher

Thank you so much for all of your wonderful and practical advice. I will sit down and see if I can find the error. I know where I made one error - removed a yarn over because I thought it should not be there. I was not thinking. I will "tink" one stitch at a time ("frog" was the wrong word", thank you for explaining the difference).


----------



## Jessica-Jean

ruthsacher said:


> Thank you so much for all of your wonderful and practical advice. I will sit down and see if I can find the error. I know where I made one error - removed a yarn over because I thought it should not be there. I was not thinking. I will "tink" one stitch at a time ("frog" was the wrong word", thank you for explaining the difference).


Don't forget to show off yours!


----------



## ruthsacher

By the way, I love how this blanket is looking. I am not a great knitter but I try. I have made a bunch of afghans called pleated afghans and got tired of the same old, same old. So I thank you. P.S. If you are from Montreal you will laugh to hear that so am I. I found the mistake and it doesn't look too terrible so I am leaving it; the baby won't notice. I also did a decrease on the last two stitches in the row to get back to 131. I am sure I will be forgiven; next one will look better, already have the yarn.


----------



## WanderingFour

I'm brand new to knitting and am not sure how to read this pattern. Do I simply repeat rows 1 and 2 over and over? At what point do I cast off?


----------



## Typsknits

That is lovely thanks for the pattern!


----------



## Nanamel14

Very beautiful, love the colours


----------



## Nanamel14

Double....


----------



## Jessica-Jean

WanderingFour said:


> I'm brand new to knitting and am not sure how to read this pattern. Do I simply repeat rows 1 and 2 over and over? At what point do I cast off?


You've asked your question on page 8 of a two-year-old topic. I'm not surprised that no one has yet responded. I haven't read through all the pages again; there may be more than one pattern mentioned after the initial post. I will go with the idea that you're asking about that first pattern: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-424274-1.html#9648587
Yes, it's a two-row pattern; you just keep repeating those two rows, until you have either reached your desired length, or until you have only enough yarn left to cast off. 
How to know _that_? Me, I allow three times the length of the row of stitches - spread out, not squinched together. OR three times the amount of yarn needed to knit one row across. 
How I figure it is by tying slip-knots at each yard from the end, and counting how many knots I work through in a row, and leaving that many at least for the cast off row.

Hope this helps!


----------



## WanderingFour

It did! Thank you so much for taking the time to respond.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

WanderingFour said:



> It did! Thank you so much for taking the time to respond.


. :sm02:


----------

